# How bad do you want a 921??



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

This guy wanted one real bad!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3071368484&category=32845

PT Barnum was right! :eek2:


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey he got free shipping!!!! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Holy moses! $1600??? Hey, supply and demand. Gotta love it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

For some (I sure wish I was one of them) this amount is perhaps nothing. People spend $50,000 on home theaters (I'm saving every penny for a $4000 tv and it will be my biggest cash purchase EVER if you don't include the downpayment for my house) and $1600 is just a fraction of what they're spending overall.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> This guy wanted one real bad!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3071368484&category=32845
> 
> PT Barnum was right! :eek2:


1 bid! His first and only bid was $1600? Nobody bidding against him? Guy must have a brain the size of a pea.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Throwbot said:


> 1 bid! His first and only bid was $1600? Nobody bidding against him? Guy must have a brain the size of a pea.


Buy it now, the shocker was the starting price was $1600 as well. He didn't even have a teaser opening bid of $999 and BIN of $1600.

I sold my 6000 and 501 this past week on ebay. Got $700 between the 2 of them so that went along way to help pay for my 921!

Gotta love it.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Buy it now, the shocker was the starting price was $1600 as well. He didn't even have a teaser opening bid of $999 and BIN of $1600.
> 
> I sold my 6000 and 501 this past week on ebay. Got $700 between the 2 of them so that went along way to help pay for my 921!
> 
> Gotta love it.


What was the breakdown on the units $$$. I will have the same combination available in a couple of weeks to sell. Did you try selling them on the forum first or straight to ebay? Thanks, Gerry


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Makes it tempting for me to order some 921's and sell them on ebay. Does a lot or most of them go for a premium?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Had money rat-holed for a 921... after reading posts of some crashing, bought an X1 instead. Will get 921 after some of the bugs are gone.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm holding off until the end of the year, or if Dish puts out one of those "you're crazy to refuse offers" like they did with the $150 811 and 6000's last year. I know it wouldn't be $150, but if it hit the $500 - $600 mark I'd bite.

Otherwise, I'll squirl away a few bucks and keep an eye on Charlie and Co. I'm also hoping that the D* HD Tivo and Comcast's $10/mo HD DVR will put some pressure on reducing the price of the 921. I also want to see if how they handle fixing the bugs, and if they utilize that Expansion slot in the back.


----------



## ERSanders (Apr 24, 2002)

Geez! I looked at the guy's history and he bought another for $1,499! See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32845&item=3071865261

I'd like to meet (sell) this guy.


----------



## jdamp (Feb 3, 2004)

1600 bucks that is $1000 more than I paid for mine with a quad LNB Dish500


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

I could be wrong, but isn't there an upgrade to the $999 HDTV in a Box which gets you a 921 and the tv for $1600? Still, I often see people overpaying for stuff on eBay.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't want one at all until they drop the "DVR" fee.

Just say NO to Charlie's DVR fee.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I wanted this receiver very very badly. Fortunately, I was eventually able to find a local retailer to sell it to me for the MSRP $999 price (plus sales tax). Now that I have one, all I have to say is "Ehh". While people complain about the 501/508/510 receivers because of lack of certain "Tivo-like" features, the 921 has a lot of problems with even basic DVR/PVR functionality and just "watching TV" without crashing.

I can't imagine paying a premium above and beyond the base price tag in order to suffer this degree of headache. Sigh.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Probably the same people who paid $30,000 over sticker for a Dodge Viper when they first came out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

my local retailer says i need to get a new lnb (quad) for $170 and have it installed along with an antenna for another $300 or so. i have a 508 and base receiver now but only have one cable from the roof and an old antenna cable so i guess i am screwed until dp-44 switch comes out. for $1400+ i guess i don't want 921 now. any ideas?? thanks


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

my local dude said it was ava for 850 (his cost)


----------



## MileHi (Oct 19, 2003)

ERSanders said:


> Geez! I looked at the guy's history and he bought another for $1,499! See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32845&item=3071865261
> 
> I'd like to meet (sell) this guy.


I smell a rat... I think that the buyer is a scam artist and has hijacked an unsuspecting buyer's ID... If you notice, other than the two 921's, all the buyer's other purchases are (inexpensive) toys. I've seen this enough on Ebay with motorcycles and cars...


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

MileHi said:


> I smell a rat... I think that the buyer is a scam artist and has hijacked an unsuspecting buyer's ID... If you notice, other than the two 921's, all the buyer's other purchases are (inexpensive) toys. I've seen this enough on Ebay with motorcycles and cars...


Guy bought one from me as well for $1475 paid with no problems and he is legit I spoke to him on the phone as well as his personal assistant. He owns a .com


----------

